# circuits tripping



## WarrenG (Apr 25, 2012)

Do you have an earth leakage clamp meter? 

By the sounds of it you have narrowed it down to the down stairs socket circuit. 

Did you test the down stairs sockets without all the other circuits energised? Appliances unplugged?

I would inspect the down stairs sockets further as you may find that there is a spur leading off to something else? I've known outside lights and TV aerial boosters causing trips when becoming faulty or even throwing readings if still connected whilst testing circuits.

The RCD is detecting an earth leakage and an earth clamp meter could give you a reading of the level of leakage that is currently present in the circuit or circuits are energised. _(See Video Link Below)_

You may find that there is still something connected in circuit with a high leakage, that is within the RCD limit when energised just on its own. Hence it will hold out on its own.

As soon as you plug in other appliances that also leak to earth it will cause the RCD to trip. Bear in mind the RCD is protecting a number of circuits with a cumluative leakage.

Fridge freezers, ovens, electronic equipment with mains input filters, grills and immersion heaters etc all can have typical high leakages.

A ramp test on the RCD on its own would also give you an indication of the level that the RCD trips out at. In my experience most 30mA rated RCD's tend to trip out between 22-26mA.

Here is a handy video regarding Earth Leakage. I hope it helps.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5hL13UjRSoY


----------



## GsyMoo (May 6, 2013)

Don't forget RCD's can trip from Neutral faults too, so just because you have the fuse out for a circuit doesn't mean it won't still knock the RCD.
Whatever the problem is it's relatively low level, but cumulative, for example pinched cables possibly in a couple of circuits
I would suggest disconnecting circuit L&N pairs at a time time to see if you can identify the problem.
If you have an RCD tester that shows tripping current mA you can try the RCD with all circuits out, then add one at a time to see which one causes the biggest jump.
Divide and Conquer!


----------

